# 2nd feb pompy south sea. Sunday. 6.30.



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Seeing as a few are interested but some were in sure,

2nd feb Sunday at 12pm south sea buy the attractions!!

Lemme no if u need post codes 

Sam


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bugger, have my sisters birthday meal at 12 noon that day 

and no, she won;t wanna come see a load of TTs


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

How about 6pm?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

yer, will be back by then.

I did notice your thread title is different to content!


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

I no, I forgot to change it first time lol!

Any one else....?


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi sam... count me in again !!!


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

That's 3 of us! So far anyway


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

where exactly are we meeting?


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

By Clarence pier car park I recon is the best place?

I don't mind if it's just the 3 of us, I'll bring a mate!

I don't get notifications on here for some reason so sorry for the late reply


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I could be up for this as long as there's no problem with someone from Southampton coming, I'm not a saints fan by the way lol


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

mk1f4n said:


> I could be up for this as long as there's no problem with someone from Southampton coming, I'm not a saints fan by the way lol


Of course not mate, i don't care I don't support Pompey it's just a meet in the middle place  I'm from souhapton aswell, I can meet u and drive down together


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok cool, I was only joking anyway, where abouts are you in Southampton then ?


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Count me in

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

From Soton too.... Can i tag along for the drive down !!! ??


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

nilrem said:


> Count me in
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Would like a ride in your TT Nilrem if thats ok, as just finishing my shoping list of engine parts and then will be booking into see WAK for a stage 2 as well.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

mk1f4n said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


No probs 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm bishops waltham now, ill message u sooner and well meet somewhere inbetweeen me and u 

That's another one lads!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I'm only in hedge end


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Im in West End !!


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Half 5 for us lads then in hedgeend? Mcdonalds no doubt every one knows where that is


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds a plan !! See u at Maky D's ...


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Great I cant make this now, Just been told that I have a meeting in Rugby over the weekend, Il definetely be up for the next one though.


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

See u at Donald's at 5.30

Sam


----------



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

UPDATE- still on for tomorrow, local people hedge end area meet at Donald's for 5.30 and head to southsea, see you guys there!


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Is this meet still happening every month, Also is anyone local going to GTI Spring festival next sunday at all.


----------

